# Please help me with this! D=



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I connected to a hotspot that is available for Me to connect to. I connected to one, then I went to the little bars
to make sure it's actually connected, It says "Internet Access" (Windows7) Which means it's connected. Then I clicked
on Internet Explorer, to go on the Internet, and It says.. "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" Then I clicked on
"Diagnose Connection problem" It started to detect the problem.. When it was finished it said.. 
"Website (Yahoo!) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts." 


I went to Tools, Internet Options, LAN Settings, and I checked the First two boxes. Where it says "Address" 
I put in "www.yahoo.com" then I went back, and went on the Internet but It still says ---------------------------
"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" Then I went back to Tools, Internet Options, and took off 
"www.yahoo.com" then tried again, then I went back to the Internet but it still said the same thing saying-----
"Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" Then I clicked on "Diagnose Connection problem" and it ----
started detecting the problem.. and when it was finished detecting it said...---------------------------------
"Windows could not automatically detect this network's proxy settings."

--------------------------------------

Someone said to me..

You only want "Automatically detect settings" checked. The second check box if for a configuration script or the like to setup IE settings. That is really only used by company's that want specific home pages and other settings set to match their networks.

If anything is checking in the "Proxy Server" area, I would uncheck it as you won't go through a proxy since you are connecting to a hotspot. It is pretty rare for public locations to use proxy servers.

I did what He said but i still ended up having the same issue as i did in the beginning this one..

I connected to a hotspot that is available for Me to connect to. I connected to one, then I went to the little bars
to make sure it's actually connected, It says "Internet Access" (Windows7) Which means it's connected. Then I clicked
on Internet Explorer, to go on the Internet, and It says.. "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" Then I clicked on
"Diagnose Connection problem" It started to detect the problem.. When it was finished it said.. 
"Website (Yahoo!) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts." 

How do i fix this?


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

I went to Tools, Internet Options, LAN Settings, and I checked the First two boxes. Where it says "Address"

Go back to the above and only check the first box. Leave second box unchecked.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Tools - Internet Options - LAN Settings - all three choices should be *not *selected.



> "Website (Yahoo!) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."
> 
> How do i fix this?


If you are a Yahoo! employee trouble shoot to determine the problem with the server(s) and then fix it or consult with somebody who knows how. Otherwise, just try another site and wait for Yahoo! to fix their problem(s).


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

@dopangle & @TerryNet

I did everything you two said. But it still has the same problem saying.

"Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."

I am not a Yahoo employee i just have it as my home page. I changed the Home page to Google, but it still has the same problem.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

@dopangle & @TerryNet

I did everything you two said. But it still has the same problem saying.

"Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."

I am not a Yahoo employee i just have it as my home page. I changed the Home page to Google, but it still has the same problem.


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

Goto cmd prompt and do a ipconfig /all and post results here.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

@dopangle

I tried it but it says the same thing..

"Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

Right click on Command prompt to run as Administrator, then type *ipconfig /all*, press enter.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

"Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."

It still says that. |:


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

OK, so you are saying that the problem occurs with multiple sites, right?

When you have a chance try on another wireless network to see if the problem only occurs for you on this particular network.

What security applications do you have?

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

And, as dopangle requested, please show ...

*Start, Run, CMD, OK* to open a command prompt:
(For Vista or 7 type *CMD* in the Search box after *Start*)

Type the following commands:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

[Note that there is no space between the slash and ALL.]

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If necessary use a text file and removable media to copy the results to a computer with internet access.


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

It is still going to give you the same message when trying to connect to internet. This is due to we have not fixed anything yet. The ipconfig /all command is not going to fix the problem. This is going to give us the info we need to help you fix your problem. Please help TerryNet and myself help you by telling us what info you get on the screen when you do the cmd and ipconfig /all command.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

@TerryNet.

It happens on any network that I connect too.

Security: McAfee Total Protection 2011. (It has not yet been activated yet, because I need Internet Connection to Activate it. -
With it always saying.. "Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts." The Internet Security cannot be activated).

Make sure you have the latest wireless driver from your laptop manufacturer's web site.

Answer: My laptop is brand New I just got it yesterday hmm I think the latest wireless drivers are already set, but just to be sure how do i check? When i click on the bars to connect to a network that is available it seems to be working fine.

The Command p says.

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\windows\system32>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : user-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : AC-81-12-28-5B-36
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::11a5:be67:e76f:ca78%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 06, 2011 7:39:03 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Monday, February 07, 2011 8:21:48 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 330072338
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-A7-FC-76-1C-75-08-5E-2A-EA

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe FE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-5E-2A-EA
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DE697D83-B38B-43A2-A68E-BB3B6BFCCECA}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{228938CE-7FA2-4562-B89D-1911A812EFDC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\windows\system32>


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

Goto this link and try what it says and see what network you are connected to. Do you know the name of the wireless network you are trying to get out on?

http://www.7tutorials.com/how-connect-wireless-networks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Uninstall McAfee and run the Removal Tool.

If that doesn't get you working I'm guessing this is going to be a long process to try to find what's going wrong.

Have you tried an ethernet connection yet? Does it give you better results?

For the wireless driver download the latest wireless driver from you laptop manufacturer's web site and install it. It doesn't matter if you are just reinstalling the same version, but often there will be an update.

Also ...

(From a JohnWill post)

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista or 7. *

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

Network information.

Name: NETGEAR
SSID: NETGEAR
Network Type: Access Point
Network availibility: All users
Security: No authentication

Note: I am connected to this Network right now on my computer and it works just fine. I am just trying to connect to it on my new laptop. I think the networks are fine. It's just everytime i go on the Internet while it says it's connected it says..

"Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts." When i do a diagnose. When it detects it that is what it says. And i don't know how to actually make it respond when i am on the internet. 
My sister on her laptop connects to the network Name i displayed. It works fine on hers. I don't understand what is going on with mine though. I followed the steps, i already knew how to connect to a Network. Even when it Successfully connects, It still days, "Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts." That is the big issue. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think I know what a ethernet connection is, is that when you plug in the Internet cable? If so, No i have not. I just connect to a network that is availing. Like a hotspot that i can connect too. 

I don't think i can do an update because The internet wont work. 

Do you want me to write the following in the command prompt?

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log

Reboot the machine.

All in the CMD P?


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with TerryNet 100%. With the info you have gave us it is your laptop not the network.

Uninstall McAfee and run the Removal Tool.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I un installed it. Nothing changed. Nothing is still fixed. 
Accept now I don't have any Inetrnet protection at all. lol.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

Accept now it doesn't say "Website (www.google.com) is online but isn't responding to connection attempts."
When i diagnosed it. It didn't say that anymore. It just said. "No solutions found" It gave me some thing i could do to get help but they require internet connection, which doesnt make sense to give me that if i can't even get on the internet even if the laptop says its connected.


----------



## dopangle (Feb 1, 2011)

Did you reboot after uninstall?


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

How do i reboot?


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

LOL nvm. Its shutting the laptop off and back on right?


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I shut it off, and re started. The internet isnt working though, same problem. I did a diagnosis and it said. "Trouble shooting couldnt identify the problem."


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

yes


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Exactly what company is providing this "hotspot" and why are you trying to connect multiple machines? When most people go to a restaurant or library or wherever they usually only take one machine with them.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I think Verizon, I am just trying to connect to a network i don't care which one. It seems it doesnt matter what network i connect too. It still wont connect to the internet. It will not respond tpo its connection attempts at all no matter what network i connect too.

Right now i am connected to a network on my laptop which is the one that has this issue and i went to the internet and it will not come up it justs says. It cannot display the webpage even though it says that its connected. 

I connect to a wireless hotspot, (IT doesn't matter what hotspot i connect too, its gonna have the same problem). That is available to connect too, the laptop says it is connected. Then i go and click Internet Explorer and it does not connect, i did a diagnosis and it says it connot detect the problem. The laptop is connected but it is not responding to its connection attempts.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am pretty sure it is the laptop that has this problem, because it has the same problem on any network i connect too. 
I think the networks are fine. Its just the laptop will not respond to its connection attempts at all, no matter what network it gets connected too. It says its connected, but it will not connect to the internet when i click 'Internet Explorer"


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Where are you physically sitting right now when you're trying to connect to this "network"? Are you at a restaurant? Are you at home?


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I am at Home, there are two networks i can connect too. Here at home. But like i said, it successfully connects but when i go on the internet it just says it cannot display the webpage. It says its connected I have windows 7 and i checked and it says 
"Internet Access" which means its connect. But when i go on Internet Explorer, it says it cant display the web page and i did a diagnosis, but ti said it couldn't detect the problem.

I don't know hwo to fix this.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Is one of the networks you can connect to owned by you? You pay for the service? You have the modem in your house? If you're trying to connect to someone else's network, this site isn't going to help you.

If you're trying to connect to your own personal network, provide more information about the type of connection and what equipment (modem and router) is in use.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

No its not mine its a public hotspot.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

But arnt laptops suppose to be able to connect to any network without connection problems. Since they are built for wireless connections and also by cable but that is optional.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

A new laptop shouldnt have this sissue.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What hotspot are you trying to connect to that you can reach from your home? If it belongs to a commercial business, they probably expect you to be in their establishment when you connect.

Yes, laptops can connect to hotspots just fine. You may be having problems, however, if the hotspot uses some type of encryption or requires a key. If you're accessing a hotspot in a legal and supported manner, simply talking to the business owner/manager/employee would likely quickly resolve this issue.

If you're trying to illegally piggy-back onto someone's network, this site isn't going to help you.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

The network Security type says "unsecured" connecting to those networks is illegal? 

Arnt all public hotspots unsecured? :S


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

Either way it should still be able to connect to any network and actually work. I don't know why its not working though that is the problem. It says its connected but its not responding to its connection attempts. Why wont it respond?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

I think I've been very clear in my posts. You're being very un-clear. I'll have the moderators take a look at this thread.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ok, thank you so much, it seems whether its a secured network, or un secured. It still will not respond to its connection attempts. I don't know why.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

one chance to clarify the situation

You have two wireless hotspots available to you -

Are you located in New Jersey USA ? - if not where are you located ?

What are these wireless networks called ?
Do you know who they belong to - BT, Cafe, Hotel etc ?
Do you have permission to access these networks

post back an xirrus screen shot of the networks

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* {run Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector} Download and install*
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to copy the program across to the faulty PC

http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifitools.php
Direct link to the program is here http://www.xirrus.com/library/wifi_download_redirect.php
Then run and install the program 
if you get an error - You need NET Framework installed for the WiFi Inspector to function.

Run the program

post a screen shot of the program running - if there are a lot of networks showing can you click on "networks" top lefthand area - so we can see all the network information, and also post which network "Adapter Name" (1st column) is yours on the list

To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the Alt key and press the PrtScn key. Open the Windows PAINT application and Paste the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. 
To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the Manage Attachments button to upload it here.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't understand how am being unclear, i am just explaining the problem, and asking how to fix it. :/


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

so please answer the questions I posted, and assure us that you are able to access these sites legally 
otherwise I will assume you are trying to piggyback onto other peoples wireless network , which you are not authorised to do and that would be against the forum rules here - and the post closed

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html



> WiFi "Piggybacking" / "Wardriving" - We do not support the act of using someone else's Internet without permission. Also, please note that almost every ISP prohibits sharing your Internet connection with another home, and we will not assist you in breaking their rules.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

Never mind, I am just gonna take it back and get a new one, this is getting too complicated. 
I am on a different computer right now, and i can't download stuff to show you a screenshot 
because the laptop with the problem has no connection, even though it says it does, when i
when i go to a website it will just say it couldn't display the webpage. 

I don't know who they belong too, there just there, all i do know is that the owner of them allows others to connect to them 
because they don't require a password. The option to have it secure or unsecured comes up when you first set up a wireless router. If it is illegal to connect to unsecured networks i will stop doing that because i didn't know their illegal, i thought they were just networks you can connect too if you wanted too. 

Can you tell em if connecting to a unsecured network is piggy bank? I am not really sure what that means

I wanna thank everyone on this website for taking the time to help me.


----------



## WINDOWS777 (Feb 5, 2011)

WiFi "Piggybacking" / "Wardriving" - We do not support the act of using someone else's Internet without permission. Also, please note that almost every ISP prohibits sharing your Internet connection with another home, and we will not assist you in breaking their rules.

Never mind I understand what it means now. 

Thank you so much.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

> all i do know is that the owner of them allows others to connect to them


in which case talk to the owner and see why you cannot connect


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

as you see now , i will close - PM me if you do have permission/proof to use these unsecure networks and i will re-open


----------

